# Logging in problem



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Why is it that every time I log in with my user name and password then tick remember me, every time I come on again it never remembers and I have to write in all my log in details again and again every time. Gets quite annoying after a bit.

Cheers for any help

1010AD


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That sounds like your browser settings are blocking cookies from UK-M.

What browser are you using?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lorian said:


> That sounds like your browser settings are blocking cookies from UK-M.
> 
> What browser are you using?


Windows 7


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You got any ad blocks on the go. I've had some foul problems with them recently.

Win 7 is the OS, the browser is the s/w that carries the internet (crap explanation tho)

So you might have IE/Ffx/Chrome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the same. Sometimes in the little box where it says 'username' when I click it, the 'username' does not dissapeare


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Windows 7


That's not the browser. He means something like firefox, Internet Explorer, Chrome etc Do you use any of these to browse the internet?


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

It could be that you have set your browser unintentionally to clear history, temp files, cookies etc when you close the browser...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I have the same. Sometimes in the little box where it says 'username' when I click it, the 'username' does not dissapeare


That happens to me when I don't wait for the page to fully load.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In internet explorer click the little cog in the top right hand corner.

Click internet options.

Under browsing history select delete.

Under the next box that pops up untick 'cookies'


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

latblaster said:


> You got any ad blocks on the go. I've had some foul problems with them recently.
> 
> Win 7 is the OS, the browser is the s/w that carries the internet (crap explanation tho)
> 
> So you might have IE/Ffx/Chrome.





Katy said:


> That's not the browser. He means something like firefox, Internet Explorer, Chrome etc Do you use any of these to browse the internet?


I get you so i'm using internet explorer


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

maketheface said:


> It could be that you have set your browser unintentionally to clear history, temp files, cookies etc when you close the browser...





onthebuild said:


> In internet explorer click the little cog in the top right hand corner.
> 
> Click internet options.
> 
> ...


Cheers guys i'l have a look at doing these.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I found Firefox loads better, it's smoother & faster. Really doesn't take long to install & you can add all your bookmarks easily.


----------

